# Help finding a job in St. Louis, Missouri



## josh_kennon@yahoo.com (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello all, 

My name is Josh Kennon, and I graduated from the Medical Billing and Coding program on the Fenton, Missouri campus of Sanford Brown College in August 2012. I also passed my certification exam and have the CPC-A certification. Unfortunately, right after I graduated, I developed a serious illness that needed my full attention for the next several months, results in surgery in February 2013, and recovery through April 2013. I have since had trouble getting back into finding medical billing and coding jobs, I have tried to make meetings with my local chapter, but it is difficult because of the time of the meetings and the distance of the location of the meetings from the area where I live. Any help or tips I can receive would be great!


----------



## maryh59@hotmail.com (Jul 24, 2013)

Since you graduated from Sanford Brown see if you can get an internship somewhere there. A lot of companies hire through internships.


----------

